# handgun purchase help



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a handgun - probably 40 cal. unless you tell different. I need both home protection and chasing off the bears if needed in the u.p. One more note - wife needs to be able to shoot!:yikes:


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Glock.
K.I.S.S.- Keep it Simple Sonny.


----------



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

are the glocks worth the extra $!!:yikes: Also any thoughts on the 40 cal.? I was looking at a taurus today.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

cabina said:


> are the glocks worth the extra $!!:yikes: Also any thoughts on the 40 cal.? I was looking at a taurus today.


 What is your life worth? I've sent more Taurus Millenium Pro's back for repair than any other gun. The joke in the business is Q. Why do Tauruses have lifetime warranties? A. Because they need it.
There are so many good .40's in the $500-600 range -Glock, Springfield XD, Beretta PX4, S&W M&P, CZ, Sig CPO's.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

cabina said:


> are the glocks worth the extra $!!:yikes: Also any thoughts on the 40 cal.? I was looking at a taurus today.


Do yourself a favor, and pass on the Taurus. 

Ok, so if not Glock then maybe a Springfield XD, CZ75, Sig, etc.....

The .40 S&W is nice but I personally wouldn't use it for "chasing off bears". I'd look at a .357 or .44mag. You can use .38sp in the .357mag and you can use .44sp in the .44mag.


----------



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for all info - sounds like you get what you pay for! (taurus):sad: I will keep looking!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Question-
How much you looking to spend?
(That might help us out in suggestions...)


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

XD in the sub compact 3 and a 9mm

It will only piss off a bear though.


----------



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

I was hoping to stay around 400.00 - mc sports had a small glock (not sure the model), wife liked but it was small for my hand.


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

Glock 23. If you plan on carrying, it is midsize and comfortable to conceal. My wife shoots mine w/ comfort. If you need more than 13 .40 cal shots you need more than a gun to save your ***:evil:


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

buy a 357 wheel gun. will do somewhat better on a bear and will work great for home protection. if you wife wants to shoot lighter loads get 38 in there in stead


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

cabina said:


> I was hoping to stay around 400.00 - mc sports had a small glock (not sure the model), wife liked but it was small for my hand.


Will this be your first handgun?
If so, I HIGHLY recommend a .357mag...and a Ruger, 4" or 6" barrel.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=113134907
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=113212027
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=113662171


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

mgarrett88 said:


> buy a 357 wheel gun. will do somewhat better on a bear and will work great for home protection. if you wife wants to shoot lighter loads get 38 in there in stead


----------



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

yes, first handgun. So all comments & critisims (sp) welcome! Thats why I joined this forum!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> I need both home protection and chasing off the bears if needed in the u.p. One more note - wife needs to be able to shoot!


Depending on your wife, the two may not be found in one gun.

In my opinion there is only one mass produced handgun round for "Bear Defense", the 50 cal. I went with a Smith and Wesson Model 500, shooting a 700 grain round.

For home defense and personal protection, wouldn't go any smaller then a 9mm or 40 Cal. For price and performance I'd just go with a Glock.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

cabina said:


> yes, first handgun. So all comments & critisims (sp) welcome! Thats why I joined this forum!


Simple answer- .357mag revolver.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cabina said:


> are the glocks worth the extra $!!:yikes: Also any thoughts on the 40 cal.? I was looking at a taurus today.


IMO they are worth the money (not sure what extra money you ref to, guess we need to know your price range). I have a couple of Glocks including a model 23 .40 that I carry on duty. Its a good defense round when loaded with a good hollow point ( I carry Hydra Shocks)and Glocks are pruely combat handguns (so that fits your home/self defense criteria). Unfourtunatly I can vouch first hand on the effectiveness of a .40 out of a Glock on a person. I can also vouch for a Glock getting run over by a car and being picked up and fired. 

I have put tens of thousands of rounds through my model 23 .40cal, the model 17 9mm that I carried before that and my model 26 9mm off duty/backup with out any problems. They shoot anything u load them with with out problem.

We have several smaller framed female officers who shoot the .40 well (fits your wife shooting it criteria, of course she could shoot anything if there is enough practice invovled).

I would stay away from Taurus (never owned one but have heard very mixed reviews). 

I wouldnt want to strap on any other gun on a daily basis or carry anthing else to protect my life with.

As for .40 for a bear, I would look at a different caliber. IMO

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## Fog0fWar (Jul 12, 2004)

Buy a glock 19 and be done with it. Built like tanks. 9mm is plenty of power for what you need. 9mm is very inexpensive thus far, which equates into more practice. Carries easy, and decently concealable.

It will be hard to find a more reliable all-around gun for sale. If you look hard you can find a used one in your price range.


Fog


----------



## polishyeti (Jan 29, 2004)

If you only plan to have a nightstand/bear gun and you want an automatic you might want to look at the Ruger P90 .45ACP . I carry it when salmon fishing at night and it makes me much more comfortable for sure than my .40 cal para-ordnance.My girlfriend (who is 5 foot tall and petite framed) can shoot it with no complaints of recoil. It's just a little large for daily concealed carry . It's most definitely a better gun than the Taurus autos & in the price range you seem to be working in , with the added advantage of extra power for black bear


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

XD 40 is a great hand gun
I have two XDs 40 & 9 and a Springfield 1911 .45 great products


----------

